# Exhaust thoughts for Exterior reasons along with performance



## 04goat350 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone on here want a Stainless Works 64-65 Style 3 inch chambered exhaust for a 2004 GTO will fit a 05 will very little work.

































don't mind the led Bar under the car thought it was a good idea for a work light for the car being on a lift in a dark garage until cut wire changing exhaust.

Now the exhaust has 500 miles on it and I put it on at the end of september and put the car away 2nd week of october.


----------

